# The ports system is broken



## SIFE (Jun 21, 2013)

I updated my ports database as usual like so: `# portsnap fetch update`. After that I decided to install a port but suddenly this error appears:

```
1 
open conditional:
	 at line 134 (evaluated to true)
```
I googled for it but it looks like my situation is the first, any clue?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd just remove /var/db/portsnap/tag and /usr/ports and run a clean `portsnap fetch extract` before delving any deeper. This may be a simple write or copy error in a file.


----------



## SIFE (Jun 21, 2013)

This doesn't solve my problem _either_, also, I looked at this thread and tried what he did but unfortunately it didn't work for me.


----------



## jozze (Jun 21, 2013)

Exactly as @DutchDaemon suggested, you can copy /usr/ports to safe location, and refetch the entire ports tree.

```
# rm -rf /var/db/portsnap/tag
# cp -R /usr/ports /root/ports.bak
# rm -rf /usr/ports
# portsnap fetch extract
```
If all went well, you can delete the backup `# rm -rf /root/ports.bak`. If the problem persists, consider using devel/subversion to update your ports tree:

```
# rm -rf /usr/ports
# cp -R /root/ports.bak /usr/ports
# make -C /usr/ports/devel/subversion install clean
# rm -rf /usr/ports
# svn co svn://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head
# cd /usr/ports && make fetchindex
```
If you want to make a complete switch to devel/subversion you can follow this blog.


----------



## SIFE (Jun 21, 2013)

```
# make -C /usr/ports/devel/subversion install clean
1 open conditional:
	 at line 134 (evaluated to true)
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```


----------



## Beastie (Jun 21, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> you can copy /usr/ports to safe location, and refetch the entire ports tree.
> 
> ```
> # cp -R /usr/ports /root/ports.bak
> ...


Ew, I can hear the disk spinning like hell. Wouldn't it be easier to do a simple renaming?
`# mv /usr/ports /usr/ports.bak`


----------



## jozze (Jun 21, 2013)

SIFE said:
			
		

> ```
> # make -C /usr/ports/devel/subversion install clean
> 1 open conditional:
> at line 134 (evaluated to true)
> ...



One of your configuration files is improperly written. Post your make.conf, so we can see if the problem lies there, and any other files you edited prior to this problem (maybe portsnap.conf). Also, maybe you edited files in /usr/ports/Mk directory. If you had, show us. It could be that you set up an `if' clause inside there. Now your make program cannot work, due to a poorly written make-file.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 21, 2013)

SIFE said:
			
		

> I updated my ports database as usual like so: `# portsnap fetch update`. After that I decided to install a port but suddenly this error appears


Which FreeBSD version are you using?


----------



## SIFE (Jun 21, 2013)

```
FreeBSD 8.4-PRERELEASE
```
Updating src and building kernel fails too with some error message.


----------



## jozze (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, of course, that's why knowing your make.conf is of vital importance. Your configuration files are improperly written. I hate to repeat myself, but



			
				jozze said:
			
		

> One of your configuration files is improperly written. Post your make.conf, so we can see if the problem lies there, and any other files you edited prior to this problem (maybe portsnap.conf). Also, maybe you edited files in /usr/ports/Mk directory. If you had, show us. It could be that you set up an `if' clause inside there. Now your make program cannot work, due to a poorly written make-file.



because make.conf is just another make-file.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 22, 2013)

SIFE said:
			
		

> ```
> FreeBSD 8.4-PRERELEASE
> ```
> Updating src and building kernel fails too with some error message.



It's not the one about squirrels, is it?


----------



## SIFE (Jun 26, 2013)

Mr @jozze, I didn't notice you_r_ comment at first, later I moved my /etc/make.conf, and ports system back on again, after that I checked my old configuration and I found the error.

Problem solved now, thanks to everyone.


----------



## jozze (Jun 26, 2013)

I am very happy to hear that you managed to find the solution! Happy BSD-ing! :beergrin


----------

